# Dyno numbers on your GTO...Stock or otherwise, List mods...



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I am curious to see what GTOs are putting down stock vs. different mods that forum members have.

For example.

04 340whp with Intake/Exhaust*
05 stock 342whp*


*I just made this up. Just to give an example

thanks
Rinku


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

hssaini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am curious to see what GTOs are putting down stock vs. different mods that forum members have.
> 
> ...


bout to say about the example thing... I would be ticked off if my 05 was only putting down 342rwhp  

I'll let you know in a few days though what mines reading when I take it in to the shop.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> bout to say about the example thing... I would be ticked off if my 05 was only putting down 342rwhp
> 
> I'll let you know in a few days though what mines reading when I take it in to the shop.


Uhhhhhh, dont be too ticked!! I think thats right where it is stock, but dude thats awesome power.


----------



## John Millican (May 31, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> bout to say about the example thing... I would be ticked off if my 05 was only putting down 342rwhp


What do you think it's supposed to make stock then? 400rwhp? :rofl:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

No, I just thought it was higher than that... and I just noticed he wasn't talking about a stock 04 in the camparison he gave. I was thinking he was giving a stock 04 and stock 05 in his comparison, and thats why I was a little stunned by them having basically the same numbers.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

My K&N CAI should be here this week. I'm going to the dyno when it comes in and going to make 4 pulls all together, 1 while it's hot, 1 after a cool down and 2 with the new K&N CAI. I'll let ya know how they turn out. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Last dyno I did (a long time ago, added mods since), SLP l.t.'s, 85mm maf, underdrive, loudmouth, 160 t-stat, speed inc. intake, 341 rwhp 338 rwtq.....no tune and a slipping clutch.... :cheers
BTW, I'll dyno later when different cam comes in and *clear throat* bottle....


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Last dyno I did (a long time ago, added mods since), SLP l.t.'s, 85mm maf, underdrive, loudmouth, 160 t-stat, speed inc. intake, 341 rwhp 338 rwtq.....no tune and a slipping clutch.... :cheers
> BTW, I'll dyno later when different cam comes in and *clear throat* bottle....


BOTTLE?!?!?!?!  WHAT?!?!?!  I hear ya!! :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Just in from Saturday at Horsepower Engineering., www.horsepowerengineering.com

Had about 15 goats total for the Houston Goat Herd, HGH, dyno day.

04's, 05's, stock - modded, modded heavily GTO's on steroids

I'm way down on the food chain...

Dynojet Research, 93 Degrees, lots of humidity down here.

04 GTO, M6, stock, K&N CAI, 

Max Power 309.14, Max Torque 326.05

So with 15% driveline, about 356 hp at the crank


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> BOTTLE?!?!?!?!  WHAT?!?!?!  I hear ya!! :cheers


Hehehe, yep... poor mans turbo... :willy:


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Hehehe, yep... poor mans turbo... :willy:


Vipers, ZO6s and everyone else BEWARE, you have been warned!! :willy: 
:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hehehe, I figure with current mods a G5X3 @ 112lsa, 100 shot and a good tune, I should be in the 500ish rwhp..... :cool


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

SOrry for the confusion guys....I was just merely trying to give an example for a stock setup and a slightly modified setup. That is all.......I accounted for roughly 15% loss in memory when i did those for stock setup.....

Like to see the #'s when you guys get them dynoed as you were all saying. That be great.

Thanks a bunch

Rinku


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

452 RWHP - Mustang Dyno 90+ Degree Ambients 80% humidity

Mods-
ProCharger P1SC base kit
Racetronix Prototype Fuel Pump
60# Injectors


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> 452 RWHP - Mustang Dyno 90+ Degree Ambients 80% humidity
> 
> Mods-
> ProCharger P1SC base kit
> ...


Very, very nice! My customer made 455rwhp on a Dynojet, base P1SC and everything else stock.


----------



## HRJ (Mar 29, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> 452 RWHP - Mustang Dyno 90+ Degree Ambients 80% humidity
> 
> Mods-
> ProCharger P1SC base kit
> ...


Show off........


----------



## alias (Jul 20, 2005)

375 RWHP 358 TQ, Dynojet

Cam, Headers, Springs (poor man's heads) and Pulley.

224,224 .581 .581 114LSA


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

alias said:


> 375 RWHP 358 TQ, Dynojet
> 
> Cam, Headers, Springs (poor man's heads) and Pulley.
> 
> 224,224 .581 .581 114LSA


Hell yeah!!!!!! :cheers


----------

